# 5D MK ll LCD protection



## rlarsen (Dec 7, 2011)

Switching from the 1-D MKlln to the 5D MK ll I notice how much closer the viewfinder is to the LCD. Should I be concerned about my reading glasses scratching the screen ? I really don't like the idea of applying screen protection but want to avoid scratches. My 1-D LCD's have proven to be pretty tough but I'd welcome comment from 5D users.

Thanks


----------



## Chewy734 (Dec 7, 2011)

There is already a cover for the LCD on the 5D2. I think it's only ~$10 and is relatively easy to replace if you scratch it. I know some people choose to buy an aftermarket protector to place on top of the cover, but I don't see the point when the cover is there for a reason and is cheap to replace.

directions to fix it


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 7, 2011)

My 5D mk ll focus screen has gone through hell and back with opportunities of scratching, and not even the slightest scratch is visible. The LCD is build like a tank as long as you don't drop it square on a rock. I come from the background of always having a protector on the LCD but with the 5D mk ll I have yet to find a need for it. Also, if for some reason your screen is damaged not allowing you to use it, a replacement is very inexpensive (under $100 is what I have heard) and is not difficult. I wear glasses as well and rarely use liveview, and so far mine has held up wonderfully. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## rlarsen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Leop
Just what I was hoping to hear. I appreciate you taking the time to reply.

Rex


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 7, 2011)

mine just gets sweaty and gross as i get too excited. haha.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 7, 2011)

i wear glasses all the time and no problems, more my greecy nose smudging it the problem...


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I'll tell you guys what, you are in luck, kinda. This weekend doing some run-and-gun style photography for some clients, and my lovely wife, instead of holding my camera in her lap like normal while we were driving, she left the camera on the floor of the car with her purse. Took a turn in the car and crack. The LCD still works but a cool crack completely through the glass. Im going to send an email to my cps rep at the canon Irvine repair facility to get a rough quote before I blindly send it in. When I get my quote I will update you guys to let you know exactly how much it is


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

All Canon DSLR's have a protective LCD cover built-in. It is easily replacable, its held in place by doubleback tape. If yours gets damaged, you can order a replacement from Canon and get it in a few days. I have one as a spare.

Why order a protector to protect the protector??


----------



## rlarsen (Dec 12, 2011)

How is the LCD replaced by the user ?

Rex


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 12, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> All Canon DSLR's have a protective LCD cover built-in. It is easily replacable, its held in place by doubleback tape. If yours gets damaged, you can order a replacement from Canon and get it in a few days. I have one as a spare.
> 
> Why order a protector to protect the protector??



Where do you get this replaceable protector? I emailed canon and they said i'm looking at $200 plus parts and shipping...


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 12, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > All Canon DSLR's have a protective LCD cover built-in. It is easily replacable, its held in place by doubleback tape. If yours gets damaged, you can order a replacement from Canon and get it in a few days. I have one as a spare.
> ...



Not to be mean here with regard to our favorite camera company, but this seems unfortunately like one of those customer service responses that's a little unworthy in comparison to the overall reputation and reliability of Canon products. I mean, I'm ok with charging people a decent amount of money for qualified services by a good technician. But their policy should maybe also be to point out to their customers that this is not (likely) not really a cracked LCD but rather a cracked piece of glass that taped on with with some 3M product or so - and that ordering one and replacing it yourself is an option.

Here is what I found:

Parts numbers for the 5D MARK II :

CB3-4948-000 000 WINDOW, TFT DISPLAY

CB3-4949-000 000 TAPE, DOUBLE SIDE

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-LCD-Lens/5042/1


I should really order one of these and keep it as a spare.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

rlarsen said:


> How is the LCD replaced by the user ?
> 
> Rex



Rex, there is a glass or is it plastic? cover over the LCD on a DSLR. Many people believe they are seeing the actual LCD, but its merely a cover.

It can be pried off from the rear of the camera, and replaced. You do not change the LCD. 


Here is a video of the process. I replaced one on my 40D and bought a replacement for my 5D MK II that I'll install if I ever decide to sell it.

http://youtu.be/OYBXkqvayqc


----------

